# Green "Scorpion"



## rmearkie (Jun 14, 2007)

I collect old stereo stuff and ran across a bike at an estate sale. It's a green stingray style bike with "Scorpion" on the chain guard. The tag is missing from the neck. It's complete and pretty good shape. Anyone know who made it? Anyone want it? I am in Little Rock, Arkansas and really don't want to ship. I've got $20 in it and would only like that back. Email as I already have enough hobbies and may not be back to this site for awhile.  Thanks,  Mike


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jun 24, 2007)

E-mail sent.lmk


----------

